
Why do people hate CrossFit? - zzeniou86
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/6d606a0b7d31
======
stevenwei
I'm sorry, but this is is the biggest list of strawman arguments I've ever
seen. People dislike CrossFit because elite CrossFitters are _perfect physical
human specimens_ and they're jealous? Huh?

Here are the real concerns with CrossFit:

1\. Incredibly poor quality control across affiliates means that a lot of
instructors are not well trained in teaching how to do mechanically complex
lifts to participants that have never done them before.

2\. Which leads directly to increased rates of injury amongst participants
trying to perform too many reps of the same exercise using too much weight
causing their form to break down because their instructors are not paying
attention to them. The culture of CrossFit exacerbates this by encouraging you
to push yourself beyond your limits...and potentially beyond what is safe.

Now, if you luck out and end up at a good CrossFit gym with good instructors
you might not ever experience these problems. But that's the issue. How do
you, as an untrained athlete that has never done a power clean before,
determine whether or not the instructors at your gym know how to properly
teach them?

------
pedalpete
I'd argue people don't hate CrossFit, they hate CrossFitters.

I don't hate Triathlon, I hate triathletes, I don't hate Apple, I hate
Appholes (or fanbois or whatever you want to call them).

I've done Crossfit for about 8 months, it got me through a 3-day 4 stage
mountain bike race when I hadn't been on a bike in a year. I truly feel there
is no way I would have survived had I not built up my strength and endurance,
and for me, Crossfit was just the ticket for that.

HOWEVER, I am always concerned when people identify so strongly with a
brand/experience and feel the need to push it on everybody they meet. I've
seen triathlon take over a guys life to the point where his wife left him, and
took the kids (I think he may have lost his job too, but it was long ago, and
I can't remember). All because it was so important to him to identify himself
as an IronMan.

I've done Ironman, it was an ok event, far from the hardest thing I've done in
my life, but you know what I couldn't stand about Ironman? The people. People
who spent every waking moment trying to figure out how they could save 30
seconds on their time so that .... well, exactly, there is no point to it. But
they'd go spend hours and hours on end trying to "improve themselves". But
what are they really improving?

Now, Crossfit is a different animal, but for many people, it is still this
addictive "I can be a better Crossfitter, I can be more competitive against
other Crossfitters, I can talk about how much protein vs carbs I take in and
how that affects my..." It's inane, it's boring, it's egotistical.

Did you regularly talk about how much you were lifting at the gym before? How
many reps you could eke out at x amount of weight. If you did, that was pretty
damn boring too!

There are lots of interesting things in the world, your gym habit isn't one of
them.

So, put down the ego, and build something, this is HackerNews, not... well,
something that none of us care about.

------
mynewwork
Videos like this are why people dislike crossfit:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8up6A4QesU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8up6A4QesU)

Crossfit is just a very successful gimmick, but unlike the fad diets that are
unlikely to cause harm, crossfit is likely to cause inexperienced people
serious injury. The cult-like devotion they build in their participants, mixed
with the bro-science they preach just adds fuel to the fire.

------
snowwrestler
The essential defense here is that Crossfit is just a workout, so there
shouldn't be anything to hate. Which raises the question, if it's just a
workout, why does it need hundreds of words defending it?

------
zmonkeyz
Because they had a bad experience. It's as simple as that.

